# Ride-hailing tycoon killed & dismembered



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

No, it's not Travis. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/15/nyregion/fahim-saleh-lower-east-side-murder.html


----------



## 33101sundevil (Jul 14, 2020)

Old News

https://uberpeople.net/threads/manhattan-apt-about-to-go-on-sale-price.406053/


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

This is what happens when you ... [uber driver] in the .... lol.
Not surprised... everyone has a breaking point... and drivers are close to it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Everyone was hoping it was Travis.


----------



## 33101sundevil (Jul 14, 2020)

Lee239 said:


> *Everyone was hoping it was Travis.*


Only the Sociopaths ✔


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Lee239 said:


> Everyone was hoping it was Travis.


I liked Travis and his coke-fueled insanity. Dara is a smiling demon.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

That'll teach his ass not to talk politics during rideshare....


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Travis's autobiography should be called

I Dismember Mama on a sailing boat.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sounds like someone pissed off the wrong Nigerian prince.


----------



## TBoned (Sep 25, 2019)

You know you have a truly great biz model when all the drivers find this funny.


----------



## gocovidgocovidgo (Jul 15, 2020)

lets hope its a dexter clone & he was just the 1st on his list.

not a single tear would be shed if it happened to every uber lyft executive not one.

these people are on par with madoff, enron, hitler with their blatant disregard of laws & humanity, the fact the fbi & labor department allow them to operate above the law is disgusting. life sentences on death row for all complicit in this ponzi scam / human trafficking racket


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Rather than a professional assassin (making sure the body is gone) this looks like the work of a serial killer, maybe someone finally had it with all the tech millionaire assholes exploiting the law at their own leisure, remember most serial killers have a motive and they are sloppy unlike a professional, good ol Zodiac started that way.

Crossing my fingers for the "tech billionaire killer" to be the next thing on the news, some fear in their hearts would be nice for a change.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

33101sundevil said:


> Only the Sociopaths ✔


The union of the set of Sociopaths & Travis is the same as the set of Sociopaths. :biggrin:


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Someone was sending a message. Yech!!!!🤮 
Otherwise just kill the guy.


----------



## 33101sundevil (Jul 14, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> The union of the set of Sociopaths & Travis is the same as the set of Sociopaths. :biggrin:


Frankly I like Kalanick
He's a self made Billionaire
from the sweat &#128531; of morons.

This guy is enjoying life
with coquettish ingenue


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> No, it's not Travis.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/15/nyregion/fahim-saleh-lower-east-side-murder.html


I'm not Sorry for him he must be done allot of sheet to thusands of drivers as Iranian Dara did ...nothing come for free GOD gives GOD takes all the crooks in this industry who broke the rules should be punished.


----------



## 33101sundevil (Jul 14, 2020)

Gby said:


> I'm not Sorry for him he must be done allot of sheet to thusands of drivers as Iranian Dara did ...nothing come for free GOD gives GOD takes all the crooks in this industry who broke the rules should be punished.


To quote Khosrowshahi: _ʾAllāhu ʾakbarᵘ _‼


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hopefully he was tied to the Gates Foundation.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

The Entomologist said:


> Rather than a professional assassin (making sure the body is gone) this looks like the work of a serial killer, maybe someone finally had it with all the tech millionaire @@@@@@@@ exploiting the law at their own leisure, remember most serial killers have a motive and they are sloppy unlike a professional, good ol Zodiac started that way.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for the "tech billionaire killer" to be the next thing on the news, some fear in their hearts would be nice for a change.


Maybe the killer it was driver harassed by them in one form or another .. I know what they done to me and to many drivers


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

driverdoug said:


> Someone was sending a message. Yech!!!!&#129326;
> Otherwise just kill the guy.


Yes, unlikely to be a professional hit. A hitman would just do a double tap to the head and be gone. None of this dismemberment malarkey.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, unlikely to be a professional hit. A hitman would just do a double tap to the head and be gone. None of this dismemberment malarkey.


Uber are involved at higher international crimes with top hackers . by bribery top city official around the world .it is not surprise when things getting hot and start to disappear or getting killed



33101sundevil said:


> To quote Khosrowshahi: _ʾAllāhu ʾakbarᵘ _‼


We do not talk about ALAHU AKBAR WE TALK ABOUT IN ...GOD WE TRUST ... THEN WHEN ThEY MISiNG TO MUCH WITH GODS ANGELS OUR GOD SEND THEM TO Alahu Akbar


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> No, it's not Travis.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/15/nyregion/fahim-saleh-lower-east-side-murder.html


He must have had some dirt on Hillary.


----------



## 33101sundevil (Jul 14, 2020)

Gby said:


> We do not talk about ALAHU AKBAR WE TALK ABOUT IN ...GOD WE TRUST ... THEN WHEN ThEY MISiNG TO MUCH WITH GODS ANGELS OUR GOD SEND THEM TO Alahu Akbar


Shuuu &#129323;
It's after 9pm
Quiet Time


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wikipedia's entry on the guy says:

_"... police ... found Saleh's torso next to an electric saw, and his head and limbs in garbage bags elsewhere in the apartment ... Detectives have classified this case as a homicide."_

-o:

A fair assumption. More likely than "the guy accidentally slipped in the shower and ended up with this head and limbs in garbage bags".


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Anyone remember Jamal Kashwhateverisnamewas ? Recognize the style?
I reckon it's "you are the next" message.
I'll say no more.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Wikipedia's entry on the guy says:
> 
> _"... police ... found Saleh's torso next to an electric saw, and his head and limbs in garbage bags elsewhere in the apartment ... Detectives have classified this case as a homicide."_
> 
> ...


If they used the bone saw for sure many are in the list


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Gby said:


> Uber are involved at higher international crimes with top hackers . by bribery top city official around the world .it is not surprise when things getting hot and start to disappear or getting killed
> 
> 
> We do not talk about ALAHU AKBAR WE TALK ABOUT IN ...GOD WE TRUST ... THEN WHEN ThEY MISiNG TO MUCH WITH GODS ANGELS OUR GOD SEND THEM TO Alahu Akbar


Don't forget screwing over the Saudi Royal Family,

You don't screw over a family that has control of a LITERAL Spy organization.










I wouldn't put it past the Saudis to whack TK either.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> No, it's not Travis.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/15/nyregion/fahim-saleh-lower-east-side-murder.html


What a disgusting story. They already have the prime suspect in custody.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.am...of-gokada-ride-sharing-app-media-reports/amp/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

33101sundevil said:


> Old News
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/manhattan-apt-about-to-go-on-sale-price.406053/


Yes.

We were ALREADY SELLING HIS APARTMENT !



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Hopefully he was tied to the Gates Foundation.


----------

